# just a games idea



## gail1 (May 2, 2010)

you write 5 serious things about yourself and 5 fun things I will kick off

*Serious*
1) I have been sectioned ten times.
2) I have big feet (size 10).
3) I have a degree (2:1)
4) I dont work due to health issues.
5) Im dyslexic 

*Fun*

1)Due to size of said feet I buy a lot of my shoes off a transvestite web site.
2) I once did a streak (i had had a lot to drink) and as Im a BBW dont think this was a pretty sight.
3) I have decorated my flat myself living room Turquoise with hot pink doors,hallway the Mr Men, bathroom all little hand painted fish it took me 2 months.
4) I spend to much time on the internet
5) I made my own curtains for my living room Builders cotton dust sheets, add some header tape and die purple in washing machine


----------



## SweetGuy (May 2, 2010)

What's a BBW?


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2010)

SweetGuy said:


> What's a BBW?



big breasted woman ?
big bodied woman?


----------



## shirl (May 2, 2010)

I love this idea so here I go:

*Serious*

1 Had MH problems for as long as I care to remember
2 Married twice (second time for the better)
3 Lost my mum 17 years ago
4 Lost my dad 7 years ago
5 Don't like myself very much

*Fun*

1 have good sense of humour
2 got a lvly husband
3 got two great kids (maybe a little biased there)
4 love to craft
5 love to talk 

need I say more, lol 

shirl x


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2010)

okies here goes.

serious.

1/lost my mum when i was 20.
2/my eyesight is hurrendous
3/im a manic depressent.
4/lost a baby when i was 19
5/have not spoken to my brother for 8 years

fun.
1/been with the same man since i was 17.
2/i can write with both hands
3/I have a obsession with candles.
4/I once ate a handful of dandilions
5/When im asleep i talk about red poles.


----------



## gail1 (May 2, 2010)

A BBW stands for big beutiful woman


----------



## ypauly (May 2, 2010)

hmmmm me, what do I know about me?

1. I hate flying, spiders and odd numbers.
2. I am the only male I know who admits to being a crap driver.
3. I hate new labour. (well all champagne socialists really)
4. I spend far too much time thinking and not enough doing.
5. lost a few (4)babies due to misscarriages/still birth and one eptopic pregnancy. (well not me the wife) but they were half mine.


1. I love Aston Villa
2. I married my childhood sweetheart (she was 12 I was 14 when we met) and we are still going strong.
3. two wonderful daughters (if not slightly mad)
4. I play crown green bowls. (well try to)
5. I the best looking,most intelligent bloke on this website.

One of the above may be a fib

Bloody hell I could go on all day


----------



## ypauly (May 2, 2010)

gail1 said:


> A BBW stands for big beutiful woman




Am I the only bloke who was hoping the middle "B"  was BOOBIES


----------



## SweetGuy (May 2, 2010)

gail1 said:


> A BBW stands for big beutiful woman



Thanx.  I'd guessed the first and last letters


----------



## Caroline Wilson (May 2, 2010)

My turn

5 serious things

1) I have worked for the same firm twice
2) I have been married almost 30 years
3) I have lived in the same house for almost 23 years
4) I was a school governor
5) I moderate on this forum

5 fun things

1) I have a yellow belt in karate
2) I'm learning to knit
3) I'm learning to use a digital camera
4) I write poetry
4) I collect clowns and I got the first one the day I got married!


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2010)

ypauly said:


> Am I the only bloke who was hoping the middle "B"  was BOOBIES



well im a bird and i thought it was boobs


----------



## shiv (May 2, 2010)

serious
1. i have struggled with anxiety issues (mainly social) since i was around 6 or 7, which means i feel like i've never had a 'proper' childhood.
2. due to the above, i struggle to make close friends - so when i find someone i really click with, i like to really make an effort with the friendship.
3. also due to the above, i spend a lot of time online/make a lot of online friends. the internet, as an anxiety sufferer, is very important to me to make me feel like i'm in touch with the world sometimes.
4. seafood really creeps me out. it's just weird. all those little legs on the prawns and stuff? not nice.
5. my lack of self confidence is the biggest hinderance in my life.

fun!
1. i have 2 out-of-the-ordinary piercings: my right conch, and my left industrial. i LOVE my piercings, i will be sad to see them go when i start my nursing training (but that's not until sept 2011 at this rate!)
2. i am a qualified fencing coach, and my certificate lasts my whole life 
3. i am obsessed with maps. i could spend hours just pouring over them. maps of anywhere, anything - i have contemplated a tattoo of some sort of map, but i'm still a bit stuck on whether i want a tattoo or not!
4. next year, my aim is to carry out 20 events and raise ?20k, to represent 20 years of type one and also by that time i will have done roughly 20,000 injections, give or take. i intend to split whatever i manage to raise between DUK, JDRF and my local diabetes parent's support group (who themselves raise money to pay for children to go on activity holidays etc - it would be awesome to give them some money so either more kids could go, or they don't have to worry about raising it!)
5. i love being outdoors and doing outdoors sports, like canoeing, kayaking, climbing, power walking etc - unfortunately i just don't have the motivation to do it most of the time.


----------



## Dizzydi (May 2, 2010)

5 serious 

1) I made the mistake of marrying at 24 when I wanted to back out of it
2) I don't like my brother just tolerate him
3) I have had 2 miscarrages and now don't seem to be able to conceive naturally
4) I have a COD when it come to wanting thing all lined up and not out of place and in it's own very nice neat order 
5) I really want ot help my ma and gran with there diabetes but they don't seem to want / listen to me for help (tear my hair out)

5 fun 

1) I have a Citris yellow car and my friends think I am having a mid life crisses (Early of course)
2) I sneaked of to Mauritius last spetember and married my lovely husband and didn't tell anyone (Not even parents) until I got back
3) I'm now riding my bike 2 to 3 times a week (Is it really fun when I feel like I have been kicked up the bottom a million times after each ride)
4) Keep trying for a baby has been fun and continues to be even thou there is not much chance
5) I love to laught  and have a laught it keeps me saine


----------



## Viki (May 2, 2010)

Ok my turn . .

Serious:
1. I feel I wasted the opportunities I had as a teenager and regret not achieving was i could/should have through laziness.
2. I lost my Dad a 3yrs ago and am a changed person because of it
3. I am too cynical and slow to trust people
4. My family are the most important thing in my life
5. I have 2 failed engagements because i loved the idea not the person

Fun:
1. I am obsessed with the colour green!
2. I have recently taken up horse riding again and as a result frequently go to work on a monday walking like john wayne!
3. I am 26 and still love boybands!
4. I love make up and spend money I dont have on it!
5. My favourite film is The Last Unicorn!

I sound like such a loser . . .


----------



## AngelaL (May 2, 2010)

serious
1) i'm terrified of crowds so i always make my boyfriend come shopping with me
2) i have 107 facebook friend but only 3 real friends 1 of them is my boyfriend
3) i don't know how to make friends. since moving to bradford 3 years ago i haven't made any new friends 
4) i'm not close with my mum. since i moved away we only call each other when something important has happened
5) i'm really lonely 

Fun
1) i have been with my boyfriend for nearly 5 years we met when we were 11 but it took him 6 years to pluck up the courage to talk to me
2) i have a tattoo of a tiger on my left shoulder
3) when me and my boyfriend go out i always drag him on to the dance floor
4) i like to get wolf whistled at in the street cos i think its nice somebody notices me 
5) my best friend is in a wheelchair so we can usually get into clubs for free, the disabled entrance usually bypasses the front desk. also you get to jump the queues at alton towers. (see disability does have it's perks)


----------



## ypauly (May 2, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> well im a bird and i thought it was boobs



That is correct you are a bird so thought boobs.



BUT I am a bloke so was HOPING for boobs lol


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2010)

ypauly said:


> That is correct you are a bird so thought boobs.
> 
> 
> 
> BUT I am a bloke so was HOPING for boobs lol



You never know maybe i was HOPING for boobs as well


----------



## shiv (May 2, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> You never know maybe i was HOPING for boobs as well



that made me lol


----------



## D_G (May 2, 2010)

Love it!

Serious

1. I cant swim as i nearly drowned when i was younger
2. When i was little, i once had to live in a safehouse for a while
3. I love my friends and family more than anything else
4. I dont earn enough money from my job but refuse to leave
5. I have had to call an ambulance for my mum overdosing due to depression.....twice

Fun

1. I am a complete chocoholic!
2. My favorite colour is purple
3. I love to bake cakes/cookies/muffins etc....
4. I am and probably always will be, addicted to facebook!
5. I love to dance! its all i do when i go out!


----------



## rawtalent (May 2, 2010)

Here goes:
*SERIOUS*

 1.  At 18 i was joining the policeforce. Decided to try selling houses first and 25 years later i now have my own business selling and renting  property. I  also qualified as an energy assessor last year. Diagnosed 25 years ago, so police would have given me a desk job, which wouldn't have suited me anyway. Lucky escape!

2.   I was married for 24 years and have 2 beautiful well behaved and kind  children (neither have diabetes). Being type 1 definitely played a part in its eventual failure. I'm now young, free and single again. Well, 2 out of 3 isn't bad!

3.   My ex partner and me tried for 8 years to have children. 2 goes of IVF with Lord Winston, then Professor Winston at Hammersmith Hospital. Both eventually concieved naturally.

4.    My ex was sectioned on 1 occassion. 

5.    My father was diagnosed  in April with mesothelioma.

FUN

1.   When i was taking my A levels my fellow students and me started to collect signposts etc....We took the union flag from  outside our local army recruitment office and proudly displayed it in our 6th form study room. Bringing it back on the bus was always going to give the game away!

2.     I love to cook and enjoy a good glass of wine with my meal.

3.     I like to run/jog to keep fit and escape from the world.


4.     If i'm feeling low i'll get out a Jim Carrey film and watch that. I love Dumb and Dumber; or maybe Fawlty Towers. They always make me laugh out loud no matter how many times i see them.

5.      My personal challenge over the next 5 years is to bring down my golf handicap and try to buy a small flat in Portugal close to an excellent beach and golfcourse. You're all welcome to stay.


----------



## am64 (May 2, 2010)

just want to say what an excellant thread that you started here gail !! xxx im plucking up courage to write mine ....


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2010)

am64 said:


> just want to say what an excellant thread that you started here gail !! xxx im plucking up courage to write mine ....



Wanted to echo what am said, one of the best threads of the year Gail really good idea of yours well done.


----------



## Pigeon (May 2, 2010)

Great thread Gail! Ok, here goes...

Serious:
1. I've lived in 10 different locations (6 with my parents, 4 since leaving home) so I'm somewhat nomadic
2. My family and boyfriend are brilliant
3. I work in a cancer department, which is nowhere near as depressing as you'd think
4. I have a 1st class degree in physics
5. I've just applied for a new job in Sheffield

Fun:
1. I play the flute, not well, but it's fun
2. I'm learning to do back somersaults on a trampoline
3. I once got run over by a bouncy castle
4. I make great chocolate chip cookies
5. I love walking on deserted beaches


----------



## getcarter76 (May 2, 2010)

ooo fab idea....now my turn...which am finding quite hard to do!

5 serious things:

1) I work for the Police (now 5 years) as a Prosecution case worker as cannot be an officer due to my diabetes but....am in the middle of studying in disclosure got 100% in one of the tests and a distinction in one of my essays....one more essay to go thank goodness but causing me stress in the meantime!
2) Have a beautiful daughter who was in the SCBU when she was born and i suffered badly with Post natal depression at the time.
3) Can look on the negative side of things and hence can often feel unlucky most of the time! 
4) Have recently lost 2 and a half stone (took me a year) but am well pleased.
5) Not sure in my old age if i can do two things at once as just yesterday, i set the cooker alight whilst trying to multi task!

5 Fun things:
1) I am a kickboxer - second brown belt...want my black belt... with some disciplined training I won't let T1 diabetes stand in my way.
2) I am quirky / artistic (is that two things?)
3) I have done a lot of travelling and climbed Mount Sinai 
4) I enjoy cooking even though i set the kitchen alight! 
4) I love Sex and the City (about the only girly girl thing about me) - (my bridesmaid stood up and did a speach on our wedding day and in her closing speach said as Samantha did from SnC to Carrie "You'd better look after our girl" which was totally unexpected and great at the same time)!


----------



## Freddie99 (May 2, 2010)

Here goes:

Serious:

1) I lost my Father about three weeks ago. Still can't believe it.
2) Love what I'm doing at university and have agreed to lend a had with the next years lectures on Diabetes.
3) I use a pump.
4) I've been told I'm something of a very giving person who doesn't like to think of themself.
5)I'm never one to sell whatever talents I have due to the fact that I am rather self deprciatory.

Not so serious:

1) My sense of humour is vile.
2) I'm something of a rather quiet and timid person when confronted by new people. Strange as that may sound to those I met at the last meet!
3) Iron Maiden seems to be keeping me sane at this moment in time.
4) I dance very badly and as a consequence I am always single!
5) I believe beer is the substitute for water in any situation...


----------



## gail1 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks guys got to be honest this idea comes from a mental health web site i go on so its not 100% mine . Its amazing what you can find out about people from this, have to say think people have been very brave and honest in what they have posted. Wonder as it seems to be popular if it might be possible to have a games section on here, just an idea


----------



## aymes (May 2, 2010)

Ok;
Serious:
1) I'm 5 foot 2 and a half, and firmly believe that the half is very important, would love to be taller though
2) I've been single for longer than I care to admit. I'm generally perfectly happy being single and am quite confident doing things/going places by myself or with my great friends. However a small part of me worries that I may never meet someone, I've been a bridesmaid 3 times now so worry 'the three times a bridesmaid' rhyme may come true...!
3)My father killed himself when I was 10 years old. Not the sort of thing you can say you ever 'get over' but it's part of my background and something other people tend to find more difficult talking about than I do.
4) I'm scared of clowns, rats/mice, cotton wool and fire. The fire comes from discovering (through the window) that the farm behind our house was on fire when I was 7. I've no ideas where the other fears came from.
5) I am tone deaf. It's not just that I'm a bad singer, it's way worse than that!

Other:
1) I am very proud of myself for beating my personal best for a 10k run this morning...I celebrated this evening with pizza and wine!
2) I am an absolute chocoholic, don't think a day goes by when I don't have at least some chocolate.
3) Last year I took part in some advertising and my photo was on the back of buses throughout the region. I also did a few radio ads as part of the campaign.
4) As a child I did a fair amount of professional acting and modelling, including adverts, tv shows and a few films. Some were lead roles, others just walk on.
5) I'm known amongst my friends as the fancy dress queen, if there's any excuse for a fancy dress costume I'll be there, as anyone who's seen my facebook photos will know.


----------



## cazscot (May 2, 2010)

Serious

1  I am in my 2nd year doing a degree in Biomedical Science.
2  I was brought up by my paternal grandparents and as a result probably have quite an old fasioned point of view.
3  I have a wonderful hubby and have been marred for 10 years.
4  I have tiny hands my wedding rings are a size I  my feet are a size 3.
5  I have lost 4 and a half stones in almost a year.  I have got that amount and more still to loose but I will do it .

Fun
1  I have a candle addiction .
2  I am a chrispaholic .
3  I am a sci fi fan, Stargate, Farscape, Firefly, Star Trek, Babylon 5 to name but a few..
4  I loved the 80s especially the music - Duran Duran, Spandau Ballet etc...
5  I am a John Barrowman fan


----------



## shiv (May 2, 2010)

cazscot said:


> 5  I am a John Barrowman fan



ooooh agreed, he is yummy


----------



## xxlou_lxx (May 2, 2010)

Serious...
1) I am going into my 3rd yr of nursing degree when I go back to uni
2) I am 5 ft 1 
3) Before I had the baby I Ran a karaoke and worked as a barmaid 
4) Chocolate was my staple diet throught pregnancy 
5) My dad who is 46, was sent to prison for something that wasnt his fault last september, and it was such a horrible time in my life  He is out now though 

Fun... 
1) I am a rather good singer 
2) I LOVE the tv series Dexter 
3) I am a rubbish liar 
4) Im learning to drive at the moment...
5) I am going to T in the park this year for the first time ever.......


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 2, 2010)

gail1 said:


> you write 5 serious things about yourself and 5 fun things I will kick off
> 
> *Serious*
> 1) I have been sectioned ten times.
> ...



Serious stuff

1) I love animals, I can't trust people
2) I am a carer to my dad who is 86
3) I was very ill having my daughter
4) People in my family don't bother with each other
5) I wish I wasn't so logical and practical

Fun Stuff

1) I can say the longest Welsh town name
2) I take off John Laurie from Dad's Army, We're doomed,we're doomed
3) I love singing along to music but i have a terrible voice
4) Oh to meet a nice man and to fall in love(it would be very difficult as I       don't go out) 
5) To laugh at the terrible jokes on this site(mine included) Sheena


----------



## squidge63 (May 2, 2010)

*Serious*


I have arthritis in my neck and lower back
I worked in the NHS for 20 years in nursing , admin, and as bed manager
I did a BSc in Geography & Computing 
My girlfriend lives in Scotland and I will be moving up there
I was born in Germany and have lived in Canada and US and in Kent, Dorset, Devon, Northamptonshire.. then I moved to Isleworth to do my nurse training, then lived in Putney and now Epsom..

*Fun*


I love CSI, Cold Case, Bones, Lost, True Blood and am sure there are loads more but can't think of them at the moment.
I can have a sick sense of humour at times!! but love a good laugh.. my favourite joke is: 2 cows in a field, 1st cow says MOO, 2nd cow says, I knew you were going to say that..!!! not many of my friends laugh at it but laugh at me because I find it funny..
I dyed my hair plum when I was 18 and when i was in my 30's I went blonde, now I am grey..
Love playing my Wii and DS
Not fun but I take about 25 tablets a day plus my 2 lots of insulin, shake me and I rattle lol
I like fancy dress and am going to one in July as Indiana Jones..


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2010)

Just wanted to add it took me alot longer to think of fun things then it did serious did anyone else have that or was it the other way around?


----------



## hotchop (May 2, 2010)

oooo interesting thread.......

Serious

1. I love my husband and family soo much.. together with hubby 16 years and sons are aged 13 and 10

2. I love my job. im a retail manager

3. my mum died 6 years ago... had a succesful kidney transplant, had weekly blood tests to check for rejection and infection then died of unrelated cance 3 days after diagnosis.. life isnt fair.... why didnt the docs pick ithe cancer up!?

4. My family and I now live in the family home.... in the middle of nowhere and we love it

5. life is for living!

Fun

1. my 13 year old is about a foot taller than me and has big size 10 feet!

2. i am also a crap liar.. i start giggling

3. i love continuous education and im forever doing extra courses.. recently completed my CIPD

4. I love dance / trance music.. maybe i was a bit of a raver in my youth hehehe

5. had guitar lessons for 7 years when i was at school.. and cant remember a single chord!


----------



## hotchop (May 2, 2010)

sheena76 said:


> Serious stuff
> 
> 1) I love animals, I can't trust people
> 2) I am a carer to my dad who is 86
> ...





I live near that welsh town, well its a village!! heheh   can you spell it without help from google? pmsl


----------



## squidge63 (May 2, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Just wanted to add it took me alot longer to think of fun things then it did serious did anyone else have that or was it the other way around?



Yes I found the fun section harder..


----------



## am64 (May 2, 2010)

i am finding this whole thing quite hard .....i never really think about myself ...i like everyone else to be ok ..then im ok ...i am a mum !


----------



## smile4loubie (May 2, 2010)

My turn!
Serious:
1- I was born with my left hand missing below my elbow.
2- I have a twin sister and we are complete opposites
3- I have lived in the same village all my life
4- I suffer from depression
5- I did childcare at college first time around then did art & design the second.


Fun.
1- I love cop/forsenic shows like CSI
2- I make THE BEST lemon non cheese cheesecake ever
3- I started painting my bedroom in Feb and still haven't finished
4- I love taking photos of everything and every one but hate being in them myself
5- I have the most amazing friends and family and god daughter!

and a bonus one for good luck - I'm getting married on 4th June 2011 =) x


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 2, 2010)

hotchop said:


> I live near that welsh town, well its a village!! heheh   can you spell it without help from google? pmsl



I have sent you a pm, you can get back to me , when you stop laughing! sheena


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 2, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Just wanted to add it took me alot longer to think of fun things then it did serious did anyone else have that or was it the other way around?


Hi Steff It didn't take too long, but I found the serious easier to do than the fun, need I say any more Sheena


----------



## hotchop (May 2, 2010)

im not laughing... honest! (( heheheh)

not a bad attempt! its not the easiest to remember!

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyndrobwyllantyseiliogogogoch

xx


----------



## hotchop (May 2, 2010)

Locals just say Llanfairpwll!


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 2, 2010)

hotchop said:


> im not laughing... honest! (( heheheh)
> 
> not a bad attempt! its not the easiest to remember!
> 
> ...



That's right Sheenax


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 2, 2010)

gail1 said:


> you write 5 serious things about yourself and 5 fun things I will kick off
> 
> *Serious*
> 1) I have been sectioned ten times.
> ...



Serious stuff

1) I love animals, I can't trust people
2) I am a carer to my dad who is 86
3) I was very ill having my daughter
4) People in my family don't bother with each other
5) I wish I wasn't so logical and practical

Fun Stuff

1) I can say the longest Welsh town name
2) I take off John Laurie from Dad's Army, We're doomed,we're doomed
3) I love singing along to music but i have a terrible voice
4) Oh to meet a nice man and to fall in love(it would be very difficult as I       don't go out) 
5) To laugh at the terrible jokes on this site(mine included) Sheena


----------



## Sugarbum (May 3, 2010)

Ok,,,,,Im crap at these kinds of things, I tried earlier but then stopped to treat a hypo!

*Serious*
1) Its the 1st anniversary of my step-dads passing from cancer this week so Im a little tearful. Remembering the good times though...
2) Im the equivalent of the 'villiage thinker'. I need to chill out a bit more.
3) I have never eaten fish or any seafood. The whole thing is just extremely weird to me. Shiv, Im with you on that one!
4) I broke my back in 2 places driving a quad bike off a cliff in Turkey in 2008.
5) I lived in Israel for 2 years on kibbutz

*Fun!*
1) I am banned from driving in the USA, after driving on the wrong side of the road and causing a smash up when I was a nanny. I got the sack, spent 12 weeks in correctional education and afterwards was deported from JFK airport in 1996!
2) I am obsessed with 10 card rummy playing approximately 50 games a week
3) You name it, I actually believe Ive seen it (5 years in working in a very busy London A&E). Ive heard every phrase, from "Nurse, I fell on it and it slipped up my bum" to "Look, I'll give you ?1000 not to phone my wife about this"....
4) "Everything She Wants" by Wham is my all time favourite song...._"So now you tell me that you're having my baby- I'll tell you that Im happy if you want me too...."_ Err yes please, George- I don't care you are gay.
5) Ive just deleted number 5 in an edit!


----------



## caroleann (May 3, 2010)

here we go then.

Serious stuff
1 lost my nan in 2000 who i loved dearly and was very close to.
2 lost my dad in 2001 he was also diabetic, i was a daddies girl too.
3 rushed into hopital shortly after dad died,turned out to be a very severe panic attack a couple of weeks after found out i had diabetes and have suffered panic attacks on a daily basis since.
4 two years ago became agrophobic and had to give up work.
5 lost my 13 year old shihtzu to liver failier.

Fun stuff
1 i have 6 dogs 5 shih tzu and 1 maltesex chi.
2 i love dog shows.
3 Family is everything to me
4 i have a beautiful daughter who has made me so proud.
5 My mum,what would i do with out her, she's the greatest.


----------



## Lauren (May 3, 2010)

Serious:

1. I have been Diabetic for 16 years
2. I've been married for nearly a year
3. I work for Lloyds Pharmacy
4. I have 2 cats
5. I have one brother

Fun:

1. I have a tiny family - only 11 people!
2. I am green belt in Tang Soo Do
3. I once ate 10 ice creams in one day to see if I could (I was 11 years old!)
4. I'm learning Welsh
5. I love cross-stitch!


----------



## HelenP (May 3, 2010)

Serious

1)  Married for 32 years, 3 kids, 2 and a half grandchildren.

2)  Love my sister to bits, she's my very best friend, but don't like my brother or my mum much. 

3)  In 1997, I lost my dad, my mother in law and my father in law within a few months of each other - all died of previously undiagnosed cancer, and all within a few weeks after their 70th birthdays, twas very spooky.

4)  I have had 3 brushes with death - almost drowned, run over by a car, and had a brazil nut lodged in my airway (that was the worst one, by far)

5)  I am PETRIFIED of the dentist


Fun

1)  From 2001 - 2009 my sister and I were 'gig-aholics', we went to see loads of different artists/bands at many different venues and always had a brilliant time, till ill health kinda put an end to it, but a FAB few years.

2)  Am doing one of the main things on my 'to do before I die' list in September, going to Niagara Falls.  Can't wait, especially as I don't normallyl 'do' holidays.

3)  I love words, English was my favourite subject at school, and I love writing little poems.

4)  I love playing board games, anything except Monopoly, and am also addicted to playing Uno !!

5)  Looking at me now, it's hard to believe I used to go out with an England Football Player - well, he played for the Under 21s.  OMG, I was a WAG !! 

xx


----------



## shiv (May 3, 2010)

HelenP said:


> 2)  Am doing one of the main things on my 'to do before I die' list in September, going to Niagara Falls.  Can't wait, especially as I don't normallyl 'do' holidays.



i went in 2007...it was amazing. like seriously breath taking. can i come in your suitcase please??


----------



## rossi_mac (May 3, 2010)

I'm still working on this but I will!!

Hmmm I wonder what Lou's number 5 was??


----------



## rachelha (May 3, 2010)

What a great thread - deep breath, here goes

SERIOUS
- my brother commited suicide when he was 21, and I was 18
- I suffered from bulimia for about 3 years pre-diagnosis with D and for years after too
- I have a first class environmental chemistry degree
- I suffer from depression and anxiety
- I am 21 weeks pregnant

FUN
- I have been paragliding (despite being terrified of heights)
- I play the cello 
- I have 2 black cats, who are very badly behaved at times,  but so snuggly
- I climbed up on calton hill monument (with the help of a ladder) in my wedding dress to have photos taken
- I can wiggle my little toes separately from the rest of my foot.


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> I'm still working on this but I will!!
> 
> Hmmm I wonder what Lou's number 5 was??



yeah me to dam gutted i was not up between the hour it nearly sat unedited haha.


----------



## Andy HB (May 3, 2010)

Hmm, pinches nose, closes eyes, dives in ......

SERIOUS
1) I lost my mother on 1st July, 2002. She died only a few hours after I talked to her on the phone.
2) I have no friends outside of the immediate family (bar one chap who I have the odd beer with a couple of times each year!). However, I don't consider myself to be lonely.
3) I don't want to work for another large corporation ever again (15 years at HSBC and 4 years at Safeway). I hate the corporate mentality!
4) I detest all forms of religion, but believe in God.
5) I have a problem with my liver (but which is improving, hopefully) and may lose my gall bladder soon.

FUN
1) I am a fairly lucky person (i.e. I will never win the lottery, but I have just enough luck to keep me happy!).
2) I am interested in most things, especially if they're scientific and very noisy.
3) I prefer dogs to cats but won't own one until I can live in the country and don't have to worry about picking up after it.
4) My nephews and nieces are becoming young adults now and it is getting quite interesting trying to work out what they're going to get up to!
5) I'm an SF nut (most forms of Star Trek, Babylon 5, HHGTTG and the books by Asimov, Arthur C Clarke, Frank Herbert etc).

Andy


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2010)

Do/did the guys find it hard searching around for things in the little gray matter to put in the serious bit or the fun bit?


----------



## rawtalent (May 3, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Do/did the guys find it hard searching around for things in the little gray matter to put in the serious bit or the fun bit?



To be honest Steff, i could easily have found numerous others to put in both.
I'm not one of those blokes who find this difficult. An open book me.


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2010)

rawtalent said:


> To be honest Steff, i could easily have found numerous others to put in both.
> I'm not one of those blokes who find this difficult. An open book me.



Nice to see that Raw, alot are not so open


----------



## HelenP (May 3, 2010)

shiv said:


> i went in 2007...it was amazing. like seriously breath taking. can i come in your suitcase please??



Haha, I doubt there'd be room, I'm not one of those who travels light!!

But any tips would be gratefully received.................. 

xx


----------



## shiv (May 3, 2010)

no tips - just enjoy it!! i did the boat ride - maid of the mist i think it's called? definitely worth it. the immediate area around the falls is totally touristy - hotels, casinos etc which is a real shame. 

are you going from the american or the canadian side? i did the canadian side, and i've heard it's the better of the two (but i can't judge as i haven't been on the american side!)


----------



## HelenP (May 3, 2010)

shiv said:


> no tips - just enjoy it!! i did the boat ride - maid of the mist i think it's called? definitely worth it. the immediate area around the falls is totally touristy - hotels, casinos etc which is a real shame.
> 
> are you going from the american or the canadian side? i did the canadian side, and i've heard it's the better of the two (but i can't judge as i haven't been on the american side!)



Yep, we're doing the Canadian side, for the same reason, and judging by pictures it certainly looks more magnificent.  Maid of the Mist is a definite must, it's the main focus of our trip.  We've also been told to see the Falls at night, which is also spectacular.  My sis has bumped into 2 ppl on separate holidays in the US who have told her she MUST visit Niagara Falls Village, as it's so pretty, so that's on the cards too!  We're only going for a few days, so have lots to squeeze in!!

xx


----------



## D_G (May 3, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> 2- I make THE BEST lemon non cheese cheesecake ever




Care to share lou..sounds yummy  x


----------



## williammcd (May 3, 2010)

here goes took ages rooting about in my gray matter lol

serious side
1. watched both my parents die in hospital my father lung cancer  mother life long diabetes finally took its toll
2.my diabetic meds have caused me severe bowel probs catch 22 really 
3.play far to many comp games 
4 cant get another job after losing my old one through ill health 
5 .still fall asleep about 4-5 in the afternoon no matter what i do strange really lol


1.love a good ole laugh 
2. am lucky to have found my soul mate 27 years ago 
3. have 4 healthy children all far more intelligent than i could ever be 
4.love lots of flowers in garden but hate gardening lol


----------



## PhilT (May 4, 2010)

*Serious*
1) I lost my Mum last year who I was very close to.
2) I am Asexual.
3) I am needle phobic (but am becoming more tolerant of them since I    started injecting insulin).
4) I have a phobia of bees and wasps!
5) I suffer from Colitis.  

*Fun*

1) I love reading fantasy novels and am a great JRR Tolkien fan.
2) I love photography but had to sell my camera and lenses some years ago when I had financial difficulties. (Hope to get myself some new gear soon so I can start taking photos again).
3) Have run the 100m in 10.0 and could have run at a high level if not for my lack of confidence in myself.
4) I am very quiet and retiring when in the presence of people I don't know and find it hard to talk to people.
5) I don't have many close friends due to trust issues from when I was younger.


----------



## Corrine (May 4, 2010)

*Serious*
1) I'll finally finish my OU degree this year after more years than I care to remember
2) I am needle phobic (and contemplating hypnotherapy)
3) Been with the same company for over 13 years
4) Am a massive Formula 1 fan (off to Barcelona on Thursday)
5) Ran the London Marathon in 2002

*Fun*
1) I can be a bit mad at times - I like a larf (like the time me and a few friends swopped bras in a pub garden - they needed to prove I was wearing the wrong size)
2) I met my first husband when I dressed as a kissogram to wind him up
3) I met my current BF on the internet about 8 years ago
4) I love foreign travel - especially the Far East
5) I like to think I don't look my age!


----------



## AJLang (May 4, 2010)

Serious
Having problems with my eyes

Having gastroparesis

Too many family members dying last year

According to my other half I am genuinely unable to do the washing and drying up properly - he is really serious about this.....although guess that if he does it instead of me it's not too bad

Having a lovely and wonderful support network of family and friends who are always there during the bad times as well as the good times


Fun
Last September I had my photo taken with both Benny and Bjorn of Abba after finding myself at a private party after the Hyde Park concernt - I love Abba.....

.....and then somehow managing to get mum to meet Hank Marvin (her long-long hero) later in the same month

Spending time with my gorgeous dog Susie and my other half

At the age of 41 creating a dolls house and furnishing it

As long as I'm allowed to drink champagne I know that everything will be ok (although my credit card may not be impressed)


----------



## am64 (May 4, 2010)

ok heres goes
serious
i am a mum 

 fun 
i am a mum


----------



## ypauly (May 4, 2010)

am64 said:


> ok heres goes
> serious
> i am a mum
> 
> ...



Must try harder


----------



## am64 (May 4, 2010)

ypauly said:


> Must try harder



hahaa ok I m just useless at this sort of thing !


----------



## RachelT (May 4, 2010)

*here goes...*

1) I lived in Paris for three years as a child, Provence for a year as a baby and Brussels for about 12 months (if you count holidays home from university).
2) I'm close to my family but am scared of meeting new people, much to much of a wimp to date..
3) I have a degree in applied physics, but without honours.
4) I worked at Great Ormond Street Hospital for 2 years and lived one block from Euston station.
5)I now work in the hospital i was born in.

1)I used to work with Chewbacca's nephew, no, really, he was the nephew of the guy who played Chewbacca in Star Wars..
2) I can just about fly a glider, and almost land one...
3)I'm a self confessed geek, i love sci-fi and fantasy tv and books, and computer games. I was exposed to Star Wars at an early age and it stuck.
4) I've been tracing my family tree, my great grandad used to own a signwriting business on the site of Stringfellows! (and he was diabetic). I;ve traced some family lines back as far as the 17th century. Everybody was poor...
5)i love to draw, i'd love to be a professional artist, but i'm not very good...


----------



## shiv (May 4, 2010)

RachelT said:


> 4) I worked at Great Ormond Street Hospital for 2 years and lived one block from Euston station.



can i ask what you do?


----------



## RachelT (May 4, 2010)

I'm a pharmacy technician, i actually trained at Great ormond Street. I'm now at Northampton General, where i started out....hehe, i thought i owed them a favour after all the hassle to put them through when i was a nipper (well, being a premature baby in the 70s and then screaming the place down aged 6 when i had my adenoids out).


----------



## topcat123 (May 5, 2010)

what can i say about myself

serious

1, my parents split up when i was around 9

2, at 16 i wished i was dead, i was angry every day that i woke up

3, i left home at 17 and moved 100 plus miles away from home

4, i dont have a good relationship with my parents

5, i miscarryed a baby girl 6 yrs ago and would love to be pregnant again


fun things

1, i love my son to bits

2, my husband can always makes me laugh to the point that i feel like i have 2     children in the house

3, i loved to cook and bake tho dont do much since diagnose

4, i have a couple of friends that understand me

5, i once bump into one of those dummys in mckays and said sorry to it not looking where i was going thinking it was a person


----------

